# No. S.H.I.T. - Herfin' In the OC



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Well, with my new job in Orange County, I am not able to SHIT in San Diego with my brothers. In fact, the OBDG has resorted to calling me a guest SHITter now. :c

The next best thing is to herf with family in the OC and points north. Wednesday night, in Long Beach, I was well fed and herfed with Jon (j6ppc) and his wife. Last night, a new SHIT tradition was started - No(rth) SHIT!! The inaugural No(rth) SHIT was attended by me, Deem, and Dr. Dan (who claims to be a member here but I can't find him. ) We hung out on the patio at The Clubhouse Restaurant. Good smokes and drinks and especially good company. I smoked a 98 Partagas Lonsdale and an 06 Patagas Corona. Believe it or not, the Corona kicked a$$!!! (Thanks, Dan :tu)

I think a new tradition and regular herf has been established.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

No SHIT, I like it!

When ya can't be with the ones ya love, love the ones you're with - LOL


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

No S.H.I.T....nice one Pete:tu


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Smoking light is on in the shore tonight. .


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Well, with my new job in Orange County, I am not able to SHIT in San Diego with my brothers. In fact, the OBDG has resorted to calling me a guest SHITter now. :c
> 
> The next best thing is to herf with family in the OC and points north. Wednesday night, in Long Beach, I was well fed and herfed with Jon (j6ppc) and his wife. Last night, a new SHIT tradition was started - No(rth) SHIT!! The inaugural No(rth) SHIT was attended by me, Deem, and Dr. Dan (who claims to be a member here but I can't find him. ) We hung out on the patio at The Clubhouse Restaurant. Good smokes and drinks and especially good company. I smoked a 98 Partagas Lonsdale and an 06 Patagas Corona. Believe it or not, the Corona kicked a$$!!! (Thanks, Dan :tu)
> 
> I think a new tradition and regular herf has been established.


Where's my invite?


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> Where's my invite?


You have a standing invite Larry!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Rescheduled for tomorrow night .


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> Where's my invite?


And I thought I it was just me... :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

BP22 said:


> And I thought I it was just me... :tu


It is.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

pnoon said:


> It is.


Then I guess I AM special!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

BP22 said:


> Then I guess I AM special!


If I called you to come down to herf, would you come? Would be great if you did.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

pnoon said:


> If I called you to come down to herf, would you come? Would be great if you did.


I have class Wed nights...other nights are definitely do-able. :ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

BP22 said:


> I have class Wed nights...other nights are definitely do-able. :ss


Shoot me a PM with your cell number. Then I can not call you like I didn't call Larry.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

BP22 said:


> I have class Wed nights...other nights I don't have any class. :ss


:r

Brandon, the soccer extra activity I mentioned to you a week or so ago is gonna happen early *Sun* aft. pm me or I'll get you details, we'll check with the host too.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

cigarflip said:


> Where's my invite?


Larry, you'll find it where my Cohiba's invite is :tg  

Peter and Dan, that definetely was a good time....more to come :tu

BTW Peter, Dr Dan's CS handle is *damartell*.......have to get him to post more!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Deem said:


> :r
> 
> Brandon, the soccer extra activity I mentioned to you a week or so ago is gonna happen early Sat aft. pm me or I'll get you details, we'll check with the host too.


Wouldn't that be early *Sun* afternoon?


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

pnoon said:


> Wouldn't that be early *Sun* afternoon?


You be right on that!

Corrected :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Deem said:


> You be right on that!
> 
> Corrected :tu


Just didn't want to show up a day late and a stogie short.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

pnoon said:


> Just didn't want to show up a day late and a stogie short.


Or a day early like 
Dr. Dan/damartell


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Deem said:


> Or a day early like
> Dr. Dan/damartell


:r I forgot about that.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sounds NON-S.H.I.Tty, Peter!  :r


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Keep the old friends ... gain some new.

No.S.h.i.t.


----------



## Dr. Dan (May 31, 2006)

Deem said:


> Larry, you'll find it where my Cohiba's invite is :tg
> 
> Peter and Dan, that definetely was a good time....more to come :tu
> 
> BTW Peter, Dr Dan's CS handle is *damartell*.......have to get him to post more!


Well, I'm Dr. Dan now as I should be!

*Great* herf with Deem & Peter last night :ss :tu

Many more NoSHIT's to come.... :chk


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Dr. Dan said:


> Well, I'm Dr. Dan now as I should be!
> 
> *Great* herf with Deem & Peter last night :ss :tu
> 
> Many more NoSHIT's to come.... :chk


Dan, thanks for being such a gracious host last night. It's always nice on your lakeside patio and the perfect weather didn't hurt.
Thanks for '93 smoke, booze, homemade cookies, and along with Peter great company. Peter, looking forward the the bottle of vino. :tu
I smoked:
'93 Partagas Charlotte
'96 SP Beli
'98 Hoyo Short Corona


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Well, with my new job in Orange County, I am not able to SHIT in San Diego with my brothers. In fact, the OBDG has resorted to calling me a guest SHITter now. :c
> 
> The next best thing is to herf with family in the OC and points north. Wednesday night, in Long Beach, I was well fed and herfed with Jon (j6ppc) and his wife. Last night, a new SHIT tradition was started - No(rth) SHIT!! The inaugural No(rth) SHIT was attended by me, Deem, and Dr. Dan (who claims to be a member here but I can't find him. ) We hung out on the patio at The Clubhouse Restaurant. Good smokes and drinks and especially good company. I smoked a 98 Partagas Lonsdale and an 06 Patagas Corona. Believe it or not, the Corona kicked a$$!!! (Thanks, Dan :tu)
> 
> I think a new tradition and regular herf has been established.


damn keep us vegas boy's updated.. its only a 3-4 hour drive for us Hell for a herf im down anytime :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Deem said:


> Dan, thanks for being such a gracious host last night. It's always nice on your lakeside patio and the perfect weather didn't hurt.
> Thanks for '93 smoke, booze, homemade cookies, and along with Peter great company. Peter, looking forward the the bottle of vino. :tu
> I smoked:
> '93 Partagas Charlotte
> ...


I thoroughly enjoyed myself. 
I smoked a '93 Partagas Charlotte and an '01 Punch Black Prince.
I drank Chivas "100" Century of Malts and Aardbeg. 
The company,as usual, was outstanding.


----------



## Dr. Dan (May 31, 2006)

Since we're smokin' and tellin', I enjoyed:

94 Partagas Charlotte
07 PCPL
94 Cohiba Corona Especial
06 RASCC

Can't wait 'til next time! :w


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

One of these day's, the S.H.I.T.ers are going to have to invade the No. S.H.I.T.ers. Sounds like a great time guys!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> *One of these day's, the S.H.I.T.ers are going to have to invade the No. S.H.I.T.ers. * Sounds like a great time guys!


Great idea!!


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Where's my invite?


Mr. Nee your with me, I* NEVER *get invited, but I sometimes show up :ss

Ok back to your regular board 

Rob


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Does this mean the SHITers from the North and the SHITers from the South are going to have a SHIT War???


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Darn cell phones! I don't know how I missed the call???


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

too bad nothing going on today cuz I be bored


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Where's my invite?





gorob23 said:


> Mr. Nee your with me, I* NEVER *get invited, but I sometimes show up :ss
> 
> Ok back to your regular board
> 
> Rob





BP22 said:


> Darn cell phones! I don't know how I missed the call???





gabebdog1 said:


> too bad nothing going on today cuz I be bored


O.K. Everybody listen up!

Tuesday, 9/25, 6:00pm. The Clubhouse in Costa Mesa. You guys are invited, dammit. So no whining. :c


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

pnoon said:


> O.K. Everybody listen up!
> 
> Tuesday, 9/25, 6:00pm. The Clubhouse in Costa Mesa. You guys are invited, dammit. So no whining. :c


Now that is more like it! :tu


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> O.K. Everybody listen up!
> 
> Tuesday, 9/25, 6:00pm. The Clubhouse in Costa Mesa. You guys are invited, dammit. So no whining. :c


I can't make it ..I'm out


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> O.K. Everybody listen up!
> 
> Tuesday, 9/25, 6:00pm. The Clubhouse in Costa Mesa. You guys are invited, dammit. So no whining. :c


bump


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> O.K. Everybody listen up!
> 
> Tuesday, 9/25, 6:00pm. The Clubhouse in Costa Mesa. You guys are invited, dammit. So no whining. :c


Gabe is MIA. 
Looks like this may be a one-man herf.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Gabe is MIA.
> Looks like this may be a one-man herf.


well gimme a ring then, pnoon.  unless, of course, you're planning to spend "quality time" alone. :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Thursday, 9/27, 7:00pm. The Balboa Bay Club Clubhouse in Newport Beach.

www.balboabayclub.com

You guys are invited, dammit. So no whining.


----------



## Dr. Dan (May 31, 2006)

I'll see you there! :tu


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

If only you can drive up north a little bit more.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

calistogey said:


> If only you can drive up north a little bit more.


C'mon Rene. I drove 80 miles north. 
Come join us.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

I'll be there!:tu

Jon?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Deem said:


> I'll be there!:tu
> 
> Jon?


I doubt it. I hear he's been under the weather.
Gerry was thinkin about it but work got in the way. 
Talked to cigarflip and he's busy with work, too.
Just the three of us. Unless there are any surprise guests.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Well bumping this thread is LONG overdue. The No SHITters have truly established a weekly gathering. Deem (Deem), Dan (Dr. Dan), Gerry (zemekone), Mo (MoTheMan) and I have become regulars. We have been herfing at various locations and days but it is usually Tue or Wed evenings. If you got a hankering to join us, don't wait for an invitation. Send a PM to one of us and join the fun.



GOAT LOCKER said:


> One of these day's, the S.H.I.T.ers are going to have to invade the No. S.H.I.T.ers. Sounds like a great time guys!


Promises. Promises.


----------



## Dr. Dan (May 31, 2006)

Yes, this is true. It has become an "intoxicating" experience - particularly last night!

Come on over and join us. :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Dr. Dan said:


> Yes, this is true. It has become an "intoxicating" experience - particularly last night!


Indeed.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Getting stuck at work for an extra 30 min. does have it's disadvantages.......or otherwise


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

PNOON's final no shit herd was excellent!

2004 Chateau Montalena
2004 Pride
bunch of other wines that i cant remember (we had like 20 25oz glasses on the table at one time)

roasted lamb
fillet on the bone
halibut
sauted mushrooms
sauted spinach

and the smokes:
Davidoff Haut Brion
Dunhill Cabinetta
70s Monte 1
93 Punch Margarita
94 Punch Corona
96 Partagas Presidente (my fav)
93 Partagas Charlotte
97/98 Cohiba Corona Especial
06 Partagas Corona

GOOD FUKKING TIMES!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

cripes Gerry - mind like steel trap!!!

I was a great time, and of course my first meeting of all of you. Thanks for the inclusion, the sharing and, and, and...welll EVERYTHING!!!

I have to say that Monte was my personal fav


----------



## Dr. Dan (May 31, 2006)

Seems like we sent Peter off with a smile on his face... :ss

Gerry, you forgot the autographed bottle of wine the owners and the chef gave to Peter ... nice touch!

What a great night! Woke up this morning and I could still taste that Cabinetta... :dr

The NoSHIT tradition will endure, but Pnoon will be sorely missed!


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Peter, we will miss you but expect you back at least bimonthly to keep up the NoShit OC tradition. It was an excellent evening, good company, cigars, food and beverages.
A couple of pics:

1)zemekone, EvanS, Dr. Dan, Deem, Pnoon


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

And 2 more:


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

zemekone said:


> PNOON's final no shit herd was excellent!
> 
> 2004 Chateau Montalena
> 2004 Pride
> ...


What a tremendous event. Great food, great wine, outstanding cigars (just look at the list!) and memories to last forever.


----------

